
Report the temperature with ESP8266 to MQTT - SEJeff
https://home-assistant.io/blog/2015/10/11/measure-temperature-with-esp8266-and-report-to-mqtt/
======
SEJeff
FWIW, you can use the little ESP8266 devices for more than just temperature.
Any sensor can be connected to these, and then to home-assistant via MQTT. It
is a really slick design.

